# Vokey Wedges



## bunkerpro (Mar 20, 2007)

I am buying a new vokey wedge soon and I'm trying to decide wether to get spin milled w/ oil can, or just the regular oil can. What creates more spin, what's more forgiving? Thanks


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

You'll get the most spin from the Spin Mill, that is what they are designed for. As for forgiveness, all would be the same. Hit them on the sweet spot for a good shot.


----------



## bunkerpro (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks that helped


----------

